# Спазм мышц левой половины тела



## Andeoi7 (31 Май 2018)

Здраствуйте! Мне 25 лет. 2.5 месяца назад проснулся с сильной головной болью, при повороте головы боль то усиливалась, то слегка стихала. С этого момента начались периодические экстрасистолы. На следующий день боль ушла, но через неделю возникло необычное состояние: при разговоре появлялось чувство легкого дискомфорта у левого уголка рта (будто нервное раздражение), одновременно это раздражение распространялось на левую руку(ближе к кисти), в пах и на левую ногу(в стопе). Усиливалось при эмоциональном/физ. напряжении, полностью исчезало после ночного сна. Через несколько недель стал замечать легкую неловкость в движении пальцев левой руки и стянутость в левой ноге(ближе к пятке, сзади, особенно после физ.нагрузки), также заметил, что если улыбнуться одной стороной рта(левой) начинает дрожжать угол рта, справа такого нет. По ночам начались онемения рук(в 80% случаев - левой) - после тряски все быстро проходило. С наступлением садоводческого сезона понял, что абсолютно не готов к физ.нагрузке(сразу же стягивает мышцы левой ноги, руки,  спины и шеи) и как следствие усиливались вся симптоматика с неловкостью пальцев и т.д. через 2 месяца наступил пик состояния, полностью пропал аппетит, стягивало подбородок и левую часть лица(по ходу тройничного нерва), полностью пропала слюна во рту. Пошел в больницу к невропатологу. Ничего кроме туннельного синдрома левой руки и напряженных мышц спины(слева) не увидела, все рефлексы в норме, симметричные.
 На данный момент пальцы руки работают гораздо лучше (исключил физ.нагрузку, но осталось чувство стянутости на лице, особенно слева, усиливается при подъеме по лестнице, при быстром движении стягивает уши, скулы. Сухость во рту не такая сильная, но слюны все еще мало. Аппетит вернулся. Еще заметил появление спазма в районе живота при интенсивной работе руками(особенно сидя). Субъективно чувствую легкую стянутость мышц левой руки(в сравнении с правой) и левой ноги(особенно при попытке повести стопу на себя). Все это время периодически дергается левый глаз.
Сделал обследования, краткие результаты:
Мрт позвоночника - остеохондроз, небольшие протрузии поясничного отдела(до 3 мм), на шейном и грудном уровне протрузий и грыж нет.  Признаки начального остеоартроза позвоночника во всех отделах.
Мрт гм: норма, одонтогенная киста левой верхнечелюстной пазухи 1.5x1.3x0.8 см. 
Рентген шейного отдела с ф/пробами: аномалия киммерли, нестабильность с2-с6 до 2 мм, остеохондроз
Уздг шеи: норма
Узи сердца: норма
Кровь: кфк 228(норма < 190), остальное норма(клин.анализ и биохимия + ттг), сдал на герпес 1,2 на всякий случай: lg g 36, lg m отриц.
Снимки могу выложить чуть позднее. Может ли это быть следствием кисты? И какая связь с мышцами спины? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2018)

@Andeoi7, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Andeoi7 (31 Май 2018)

Снимки:

             

Добавлю, что после небольшой физ. нагрузки начинается тянущая боль под левой лопаткой и в шее, чувствуется тяжесть в поясничном отделе. Также, забыл написать, что имеется периодически возникающая легкая шаткость походки, а во время стояния на месте тело иногда тянет вперед. Увеличилось количество кратковременных мушек перед глазами, особенно при поворотах головы (иногда маленькая точка в центре зрения (в правом глазу), особенно заметная при частом моргании) и шлейфы от темных предметов, перемещающихся на белом фоне(не всегда).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2018)

При осмотре врач не нашёл нарушений.
При обследовании не нашли значительной патологии.
Искать надо в мышцах, суставах, нервах, сосудах, эмоциях


----------



## Andeoi7 (3 Июн 2018)

Сделал КТ челюсти. Нашли сверхкомплектный зуб и отек левой гайморовой пазухи с локализацией возле удаленного 4 дня назад гнилого зуба мудрости(отек был и на МРТ 2 недели назад). Может ли гипертонус мышц быть вторичным/инфекционным на фоне скопления бактерий в пазухе?


----------



## tankist (4 Июн 2018)

Andeoi7 написал(а):


> Может ли гипертонус мышц быть вторичным/инфекционным на фоне скопления бактерий в пазухе?


Нет.


----------



## Andeoi7 (6 Июн 2018)

Источником всех проблем оказался гнилой зуб мудрости и киста над ним. Симптоматику на одной стороне тела давал герпес (после ацикловира состояние стало лучше). Зуб убрали, а кисту оставили, вот и думаю, что теперь с ней делать...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При осмотре врач не нашёл нарушений.
> При обследовании не нашли значительной патологии.
> Искать надо в мышцах, суставах, нервах, сосудах, эмоциях


Подскажите, пожалуйста, по приведенным снимкам мозга нет данных за герпетический вялотекущий энцефалит? Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2018)

Andeoi7 написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, по приведенным снимкам мозга нет данных за герпетический вялотекущий энцефалит? Спасибо


Не знаю о таких признаках.


----------

